# Elder Dempster Boats



## JohnnyEngine (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello all, newbie here.

I live in Liverpool so worked on many boats during the ports heydays.
I was an apprentice marine engineer for Denholm Rees & O'Donnell (Aintree) in the early sixties and remember working on the Elder Dempster boats. Accra, Apapa & Auriol. I had the job of welding new piston rings on site when the ships berthed in Liverpool during their turnaround. The more complicated jobs was to completely remove the pistons and back to the workshop at Aintree to repair.

I am now 74 years old, What a difference to present day engineering!!!


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome, John. My bro-in-law was with ED in the 50s; I went to sea in 56 in his old uniform. Just changed the braid to a Marconi sparks.


----------

